# Madagascar Cichlid



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

So I have a 50 gallon breeder tank in which I have a Paratlalpia Polleni (5'), a Senegal Birchir (6'), 2 parrots (one is 2.5' and the other is 3.5), 1 firemouth (3'), and 2 small clown loaches (2'). I am well aware that I need to get these guys to a bigger tank because they will quickly outgrow this one.

I am about to acquire a 100 gallon tank and was thinking about only moving the Polleni and the Birchir over. When I do so, do you guys have any suggestions on what would be good tank mates? Should I look to get more Polleni? And/or are there another type of cichlid that would work well with him and the Birchir?

Also are the 2 parrots, 2 clowns and Firemouth ok to keep in the 50 gallon?

Thanks so much


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

I would do some schooling fish with them. Maybe some of the larger tetras or giant danios.


----------

